# Round Two - Game 1 - Dallas @ Phoenix



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/pho_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(4-0)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=21&statsId2=6&">vs</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/dal_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(4-3)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/suns">Phoenix Suns</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/mavericks">Dallas Mavericks</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>May 9-15, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> Games 1-2: 10:30 EST, Game 3: 9:30 EST, Game 4: TBA</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.americawestarena.com">America West Arena</a>, Phoenix, AZ; <a href="http://www.americanairlinescenter.com">American Airlines Center</a>, Dallas, TX</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBATV; Games 1-2: TNT, Game 3: ESPN</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html">NBA-ALP</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3103.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3520.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3417.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3332.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3607.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3103&statsId2=3333&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3520&statsId2=3023&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3417&statsId2=3732&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3332&statsId2=3252&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3607&statsId2=3117&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3333.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3023.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3732.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3252.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3117.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Series Coverage*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* FOX *|* NBA *|* Yahoo!
*Local Media Coverage*: AZ Daily Star *|* AZ Republic *|* Dallas Morning News *|* Dallasbasketball.com
*Game Previews*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4 
*Live Updates*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4
*Play by Play*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4
*Game Recap*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4
*Game Photos*: Mavericks *|* Suns 
*bbb.net Postseason Game Threads*: 
 v  *|* v  *|*  v  
*bbb.net Game Threads*: Phoenix Forum *|* Dallas Forum


*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


Thanks rawse for the GT


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Thought that we oughta get a game thread going here. You guys are free to pretty it up with pictures and stuff.
> 
> 
> G-Force


I got one stuck man! haha


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

(Yawn)

It's tough living in the Central Time Zone.

The clock strikes 12:00 and the score is: 108-98 Mavs

Mavs in 6. :banana:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> I got one stuck man! haha


I see the Mavs/Suns Series thread, but no Game 1 thread. Except for this one.

G-Force


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is gonna be a great first game. I think defense is the Key to this series.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

suns are well rested-this one they'll win for sure


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> suns are well rested-this one they'll win for sure


Rested and rusty could be one in the same. We'll see. Go Mavs!!!!!!!


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Suns don't have many moving parts to get rusty.

They throw it up and ball. I don't think they will have a problem with their energy level for this one. 

I think it will be a game of scoring runs back and forth but the Suns will pull it out as the Mavs get tired in the 4th.

Lets go Suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I see the Mavs/Suns Series thread, but no Game 1 thread. Except for this one.
> 
> G-Force


Oh my bad. I meant to make that one for the Game 1. Dang. Well I'll make the Game 2 one then.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

SirChaz said:


> Suns don't have many moving parts to get rusty.
> 
> They throw it up and ball. I don't think they will have a problem with their energy level for this one.
> 
> ...


Houston thought the very same thing thing, they could out run us. Didn't work out too well for them in that last game. Huh? 

I am excited for these two teams to meet. Would have been better if it was the WCF. IMO 
This should be a fun game to watch and everyone cheer their teams.
I am excited for the game to begin. 
As for the Mavs. We win. :clap: 
I believe. Do you?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

flamethrower42 said:


> Houston thought the very same thing thing, they could out run us. Didn't work out too well for them in that last game. Huh?
> 
> I am excited for these two teams to meet. Would have been better if it was the WCF. IMO
> This should be a fun game to watch and everyone cheer their teams.
> ...



Suns and Houston are way different. Suns are a way better fastbreak team than Houston. It was dumb for Houston to think that, but its ok for us to think that. Houston has alot of old guys, we have young athletic guys who can run and thats what we did the whole season. IMO we can outrun anyone in the League. Should be an awesome series though :greatjob:


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

flamethrower42 said:


> Houston thought the very same thing thing, they could out run us. Didn't work out too well for them in that last game. Huh?


No it didn't. Good thing the Suns are not the Rockets. 



> I am excited for these two teams to meet. Would have been better if it was the WCF. IMO
> This should be a fun game to watch and everyone cheer their teams.
> I am excited for the game to begin.
> As for the Mavs. We win. :clap:
> I believe. Do you?


It should be some entertaining basketball in any event.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Amare is gonna be another Tracy Mcgrady except he is a 6ft10 version that is even more of a problem for the Mavs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Go Amare!! Eats Mavs alive. Man, their inside is so weak. 

Dampier is a joke...I am sorry. I've said it so many times but some Mavs just love to defend him. He couldn't even catch the damn ball. 

Looks like Marion has done a great job on Dirk. 

Nash looks a bit intense but I won't blame him....I know I would. lol 


Let's go 2nd Quarter!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Amare is playing great so far...we are still sticking around though.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*You guys are really good at shooting 3's. Wow.*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Im sorry but you guys reserves are killing us it might get ugly for us mavs fans.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Man that boy Marion has ONE UGLYYYYY SHOT.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

HOW IN THE HELL IS THAT A SHOOTING FOUL for Daniel???

Ok...Nash fouled him but he wasn't even shooting!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *You guys are really good at shooting 3's. Wow.*


You guys haven't seen our 7/8 first quarter. lol

The only 3 we sucked is Game 2. Griz was killed in game 3 and 4.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Im a Rockets FFL, but i have to admit that watching the Suns run up and down the court is pretty fun. I expect the Suns to get by the Mavs in 5, but i expect the Spurs to bring yall back down into reality. :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk has gotta try to be aggresive zero free throws so far ouch!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice!! Nash came in with about 1:30 and we pushed the lead to 18!!!

But dang... Stackhouse got the rebound.  


Half time.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think this game is about over unless a miracle happens but the suns defense is half decent. The mavs cant get a stop because they spread us out thats when we are in trouble.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Joe Johnson is playing his way to a max contract this summer....he is awesome.*


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Joe Johnson is playing his way to a max contract this summer....he is awesome.*


I bet you didn't watch the 4 games against the Griz!!

JJ is the only player that scored 20+ in each game and comitted the least turnover. He was HIGHLY efficient.  

JJ's stock is going up so high... ouch.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Magic Johnson is right! 

I've said it before the match that I love it when Terry (or other guards) take the scoring game.  That's exactly why Jason William got benched later on 'cause his game will only speed up the pace. Terry can score all he wants but when he goes cold, they better run back for defense!


Dirk seems injured... ouch. 


People say Mavs can run with Suns... we'll see about that. Right now it's like Student meets Master.  And the only advice from Magic and Barkley is to SLOW THE GAME DOWN... lol I thought Mavs wants to run with us? 


Mavs was shooting alright.. 42% not too good or too bad. Hopefully they can stay this cold and we stay SOLAR HOT. But Suns has the habit of letting the opponent fighting back so...be careful. Nash already has 3 fouls... where is his MVP treatment, darn it!!! :curse:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I bet you didn't watch the 4 games against the Griz!!
> 
> JJ is the only player that scored 20+ in each game and comitted the least turnover. He was HIGHLY efficient.
> 
> JJ's stock is going up so high... ouch.


He might be in Cleveland next year. Could you imagine the matchup problems that he and James could create? Scary.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Magic Johnson is right!
> 
> I've said it before the match that I love it when Terry (or other guards) take the scoring game.  That's exactly why Jason William got benched later on 'cause his game will only speed up the pace. Terry can score all he wants but when he goes cold, they better run back for defense!
> 
> ...


We are just missing our open shots. That is what forced us to go 7 games with Houston. Hopefully Dirk is alright, he has been feeling a little under the weather this past week.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

SMDre said:


> We are just missing our open shots. That is what forced us to go 7 games with Houston. Hopefully Dirk is alright, he has been feeling a little under the weather this past week.


I did say I hope Mavs stays cold. lol

Well, it's only half of the game. Let's see if we can keep the scoring up.

But I still think guards taking the scoring game is beneficial to us 'cause guards are the ones running back for defense and if he was trying to score, other bigger guys need to run back quicker and I don't think any big Mavs players can run with Amare/Marion.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Time out MAVS!!!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Im a Rockets FFL, but i have to admit that watching the Suns run up and down the court is pretty fun. I expect the Suns to get by the Mavs in 5, but i expect the Spurs to bring yall back down into reality. :banana:


Definitely. Such exciting fast-paced basketball, any basketball fan would appreciate it. 

It's interesting to see how far the Suns can go. In an ideal world, I would like either Suns or Spurs to win the championship.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Game Over, Phoenix leads 1-0


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Avery needs to get him some gators. Those pleather shoes are slippery on a hard floor. :laugh:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Geeze, the ref just gave Nash the 4th foul for NOTHING!!! If they want to make it up to Dirk's foul, give it to somebody else, darn it!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Avery needs to get him some gators. Those pleather shoes are slippery on a hard floor. :laugh:


I didn't know what happened until they replayed... mmmm, quite funny!!! I have to say. 

But I think he wants to fire up Mavs now since they are so out of energy. Nelson used to do that all the time.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

BBB said:


> Definitely. Such exciting fast-paced basketball, any basketball fan would appreciate it.
> 
> It's interesting to see how far the Suns can go. In an ideal world, I would like either Suns or Spurs to win the championship.


Oh come on, Spurs has won it so many times. Let Suns win it once for god's sake!! lol :banana:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

HOLY FREAKING COW!! I know the refs are trying to get Mavs back to the game but NOBODY even touched Stackhouse when he drove in for the dunk. All 3 Suns players were just watching him for god's sake.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry...I have to post again. 

Do the refs hate Jim Jackson that bad?? How in the hell did they call a foul on JJax fighting for his position????!!! Geeze.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Stackhouse, Daniels and Dampier are giong to get an earful from Dirk after this game.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

suns Won!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

jibikao said:


> suns Won!


Congrats, the Mavs just looked tired and defeated tonight.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Congrats, the Mavs just looked tired and defeated tonight.


3 after 3 after Dunk after layup after 3 pt play after 3, after fade away after 3 after..... goes on and on and on and on.

The Suns just defeat you when they start hitting for the outside. I hope the Mavs and AJ are embarrased about this and will come out and play better Wed. Game 2 is huge.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Joe Johnson.... :allhail: *


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

127-102 final. Well, 2nd rd has started, I guess some said that's when the playoffs started. I guess since Dallas came out of a 7 game series, Round 2 starts in game 2 or when Dallas wins? I know they looked tired out there and not prepared but some said fatigue was overrated. But it seems like every Dallas fan had every thought or stat to say why we're gonna lose. Forget it, you can throw the stats out the window. Dallas was 1 guarding the 3, didn't matter for example. Just a thought I'd say that. 

Series, I know is not over. And it's very scary when we come out on all cylinders. I do not expect this to happen every game. Imagine if some those shots went down for Dallas? Woulda been a lot closer. Also looked like they used energy on D more so that there wasn't much left on O. But I love how we played D today. Great first win. Hope we keep going and take what Dallas will eventually bring us. It won't be easy.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> 127-102 final. Well, 2nd rd has started, I guess some said that's when the playoffs started. I guess since Dallas came out of a 7 game series, Round 2 starts in game 2 or when Dallas wins? I know they looked tired out there and not prepared but some said fatigue was overrated. But it seems like every Dallas fan had every thought or stat to say why we're gonna lose. Forget it, you can throw the stats out the window. Dallas was 1 guarding the 3, didn't matter for example. Just a thought I'd say that.
> 
> Series, I know is not over. And it's very scary when we come out on all cylinders. I do not expect this to happen every game. Imagine if some those shots went down for Dallas? Woulda been a lot closer. Also looked like they used energy on D more so that there wasn't much left on O. But I love how we played D today. Great first win. Hope we keep going and take what Dallas will eventually bring us. It won't be easy.


Agreed.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Yea, when do the playoffs start?

Suns don't play defense, they can't run in the playoffs........

blah, blah, blah......


Great win tonight. I know the Mavs will come out fired up for game 2. Keep the pressure on Suns. Don't let up and defend the home court. 

Then the best road team in the league goes on the road for 2. 

:banana:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

SirChaz said:


> Yea, when do the playoffs start?
> 
> Suns don't play defense, they can't run in the playoffs........
> 
> ...


*We don't do ANYTHING except for putting the DAMN BALL IN THE BASKET. *


Isn't that the objective of the game? LOL 




But seriously, I thought we defended pretty well... :clap:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Oh come on, Spurs has won it so many times. Let Suns win it once for god's sake!! lol :banana:


Alrighty then. I'll give David Stern a call, and see what I can do.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

BBB said:


> Alrighty then. I'll give David Stern a call, and see what I can do.


Hahahahahahaha... if he wants higher ratings for the playoffs... lol


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I had baseball, so I missed most of the game, but from what I saw the Suns dominated. They were literally unstoppable. If we continue to spread the ball like we did yesterday and make the open shots I don't know if Dallas has an answer. Anways, it will be interesting to see the adjustments Dallas makes for game 2.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice game!!! I watched my tape of it. Boy Amare dominated during the first half. Man child up in here. Joe Johnson, awesome. He doesn't take too many shots, but he always nails the ones he takes. Bench was nothing yesterday, but does it matter? haha nice win. Avery Johnson falling on the court was :rofl:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

we looked terrible tired and just played unsmart. avery not matching the suns small lineup did not help either

pg: daniels
sg: terry
sf: fin
pf: howard
c: dirk

that's the only lineup we can use and have success right now until kvh comes back then we can use him at pf/sf too. maybe stack at sg to match jj. props to the suns on a great win last night


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I watched a chick-flick movie with my fiancee' last night and missed the game. Sometimes, a guy has to do what he has to do. She made pork chops and mashed potatoes for dinner, too, so I'm not complaining too much.

Suns came out, got an early lead and then won every quarter except for the fourth, when they were outscored by 1 point. Getting that early lead sure makes it easier to play your game and rotate in your bench when needed. It is looking like Amare is going to be the Suns MVP in this series, expecially if the Mavs do not come up with an answer to his first game domination.

Nice posting in the game thread, folks. We are over 50 posts.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I watched a chick-flick movie with my fiancee' last night and missed the game. Sometimes, a guy has to do what he has to do. She made pork chops and mashed potatoes for dinner, too, so I'm not complaining too much.
> 
> Suns came out, got an early lead and then won every quarter except for the fourth, when they were outscored by 1 point. Getting that early lead sure makes it easier to play your game and rotate in your bench when needed. It is looking like Amare is going to be the Suns MVP in this series, expecially if the Mavs do not come up with an answer to his first game domination.
> 
> ...



:laugh: Do what you gotta do man :wink:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

One thing more. We should play Barbosa more. Hes really quick and can match up with the quickness of Devin Harris. JJ can overpower him, but I think we need to give Barbosa a chance. Also........BOOOO OUTLLAAAWW!!! Nice assist and steal!!!!!! :banana: :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I watched a chick-flick movie with my fiancee' last night and missed the game. Sometimes, a guy has to do what he has to do. She made pork chops and mashed potatoes for dinner, too, so I'm not complaining too much.


I bet if it were your beloved Sonics, no fiancee'' could keep you from that game...? :clown:


----------

